# Citronella?



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Had a request at the FM today for a citronella soap. The woman was quite pompous and said she would REALLY like a citronella soap. She wrote down her name and number and said to call her when it's ready. LOL. During the conversation (I was nice), I said that I've never had a request for that, but that I would think about it.

Citronella? Really?

Any of you soapers out there make a citronella soap? Does it sell?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't made it, but I'll bet it would sell as a bug-deterant soap this time of year. I've made the lemon-eucalyptus mixed with peppermint, and that sells like crazy. Anything I make with lemongrass sells well too.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Lemongrass. Me, too Anita. And I have to say, it is NOT one of my favorite eo's.

Maybe I could make a 1/2 batch (12 bars) and not "advertise" that it's a bug repellent, but have it available.

Speaking of bug repellents, I have customers who swear by my Rosemary Mint and Lemon Eucalyptus as bug repellents. Go figure. To each his own.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I make a lemon/euc with citronella as a bug off soap. Sell so-so. Hate the smell....it's really strong. I'm thinking I might drop it just for that reason. Anything I put next to it picks up the scent. Blech.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

My Bug off has 8 different essential oils in it, and smells like a bar of Ivory soap, with too much fragrance in it. Like Over kill on the Ivory soap smell.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

My Bug-B-Gone is one of our best sellers even though more seasonal. Alot of people buy it for a pet soap too for flea/tick problems... even though we have a regular *Pet Shampoo* bar. LOL


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I made citronella once for my FIL following a recipe for Hunter's soap. He never used it. It's still in the bathroom last time I took note, lol. I can't see how it would help. Soap washes away. The scent doesn't stay on you. I can see how it could help get rid of pests on pets. I use an EO based spray on my goats, and the lice literally jump off before my eyes. It's pretty wild to see! (Eggs are still there though of course.)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I think some scents do stay on, especially essential oils. I don't notice it as much if I shower with a soap, but if I wash my hands and *sniff* a while later then I can still smell it.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'm figuring out I don't have a very good sense of smell...


----------

